# School Excuse Letters from Parents



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2014)

Excuse Letters

 The routine is familiar: when a student is late or absent from school, a letter from the parents must be supplied for the absence to be excused. Sometimes such letters suggest that the parents were excused from school too many times in their own youth. 



• "My son is under a doctor's care and should not take P.E. today. Please execute him."


• "Please excuse Lisa for being absent. She was sick, and I had her shot."


• "Dear School: Please ekscuse John being absent on Jan. 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, and also 33."


• "Please excuse Gloria from Jim today. She is administrating."


• "Please excuse Roland from P.E. for a few days. Yesterday he fell out of a tree and misplaced his hip."


• "John has been absent because he had two teeth taken out of his face."


• "Carlos was absent yesterday because he was playing football. He was hurt in the growing part."


• "Megan could not come to school today because she has been bothered by very close veins."


• "Chris will not be in school cus he has an acre in his side."


• "Please excuse Ray Friday from school. He has very loose vowels."


• "Please excuse Tommy for being absent yesterday. He had diarrhea, and his boots leak."


• "Irving was absent yesterday because he missed his bust."


• "Please excuse Jimmy for being. It was his father's fault."


• "Please excuse Jennifer for missing school yesterday. We forgot to get the Sunday paper off the porch, and when we found it Monday, we thought it was Sunday."


• "Sally won't be in school a week from Friday. We have to attend her funeral."


• "My daughter was absent yesterday because she was tired. She spent a weekend with the Marines."


• "Please excuse Jason for being absent yesterday. He had a cold and could not breed well."


• "Please excuse Mary for being absent yesterday. She was in bed with gramps."


• "Gloria was absent yesterday as she was having a gangover."


• "Please excuse Burma, she has been sick and under the doctor."


• "Maryann was absent December 11-16, because she had a fever, sore throat, headache, and upset stomach. Her sister was also sick, fever, and sore throat, her brother had a low grade fever and ached all over. I wasn't the best either, sore throat and fever. There must be something going around, her father even got hot last night."


----------



## That Guy (Mar 23, 2014)

Obviously, these parents missed a lot of school days, too.  Have had a few friends who were elementary school teachers and one who was a principal and the stories they tell of terrible parents is truly frightening.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 23, 2014)

Good one SB :lofl:


----------



## Phantom (Mar 24, 2014)

Going through my daughters homework book I cam across my name at bottom of page
It was signed twice and one crossed out
Asked my daughter about it and she confessed she signed my name.I asked her about the crossed out one and she said .............First one wasn't good enough


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you - made me laugh!!  I will share them with my son when I get home (not to give him any ideas).


----------



## Ina (Mar 24, 2014)

Sea, your school excuse funnies reminded me of when one of my boys got caught in the third grade signing my name on his poor conduct papers that were sent home for me to read and acknowledge. He got away with it at least half a dozen times, before his teacher noticed it wasn't my signature. I'm left handed with an extremely backhanded slant.  \\\\\\ :rofl:


----------

